# Trou de clope dans une veste



## Bibuu_ (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je me suis acheté une nouvelle veste (un trench, pour être précis) pour avoir la classe et que toutes les gonzesses se retournent à mon passage (ouais bon ok, j'arrête de rêver ) mais j'ai fait le con et... y'a un trou dû à une clope sur le devant! C'est donc hyper voyant et du coup, au lieu d'avoir la classe, j'ai l'air d'un gros con..
Je viens de l'acheter donc ça me ferait chier d'en racheter une!

*Vous avez des solutions pour "combler" ce trou? Le réparer? Le couturer? Le masquer? Le ... ?*

C'est une veste noire 100% coton pour l'extérieur et 100% polyester pour l'intérieur.

Et comme une image explique toujours mieux, voici le trou en question:





En espérant que des pros de la couture me lise.. merci d'avance pour vos réponses (positives, svp!)

Joyeuses Pâques!


----------



## Madalvée (18 Janvier 2012)

Utiliser l'outil "pièce" de photoshop et lisse les bords résiduels avec l'outil correcteur.


----------



## Bibuu_ (18 Janvier 2012)

Ah ouais, bien vu! J'vais essayer avec PaintBrush, ça devrait le faire


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Janvier 2012)

Un Pin's Macgé pour cacher...
Trop classe...


----------



## Fìx (18 Janvier 2012)

À la couture!!


----------



## Bassman (18 Janvier 2012)

Mets une clope dans le trou.





(Et genre on va y croire que c'est une clope. Un trou de boulette oué !! Sale jeune drogué !! )


----------



## subsole (18 Janvier 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2012)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Trench troué...



Poubelle. Fais les soldes et rachètes en un.


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Poubelle. Fais les soldes et rachètes en un.


Faut qu'il arrête de fumer, aussi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je me suis acheté un nouvel iPad (un 64Go/3G, pour être précis) pour avoir la classe et que toutes les gonzesses se retournent à mon passage (ouais bon ok, j'arrête de rêver ) mais j'ai fait le con et... y'a des trou dû à des clopes sur le devant! C'est donc hyper voyant et du coup, au lieu d'avoir la classe, j'ai l'air d'un gros con..
Je viens de l'acheter donc ça me ferait chier d'en racheter un!

Vous avez des solutions pour "combler" ces trous? Les réparer? Les couturer? Les masquer? Le ... ?

C'est un ipad noir 100% alu pour l'extérieur et 100% Ram pour l'intérieur.

Et comme une image explique toujours mieux, voici le trou en question:






En espérant que des pros du mac me lise.. merci d'avance pour vos réponses (positives, svp!)

Joyeuses Pâques!


----------



## Bassman (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour Ed,

Et merci de la confiance que tu nous portes.
Pour régler ton soucis, rien de plus simple, il suffit de faire un reset pram. Pour cela, presse les touche Command, Alt, P et R de ton clavier au démarrage de l'iPad.


Affectueusement,
Ton bassou qui t'aime.


----------



## ergu (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter une clope pour avoir l'air d'un con et au lieu de ça, je suis constament poursuivi par des jeunes filles hystériques qui en veulent à mon corps.

En plus, je ne fume pas.

Du coup, comme je repousse ces viles tentatrices, elles se prennent des vestes et, à  force, j'ai fait un trou de veste dans ma clope, ça m'embête.

Auriez-vous une solution ?

Ma clope a un extérieur en papier, je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dedans et je n'ai pas de photo, vous ne voudriez pas cent balles et un mars, aussi ?

Aidez-moi.
Mazeltov.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> j'ai fait un trou de veste dans ma clope, ça m'embête.


----------



## ergu (18 Janvier 2012)

C'est sans doute ce qu'on appelle une trench de vie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est sans doute ce qu'on appelle une trench de vie.


Arrête !


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2012)

Ptin mais tu l'as pas vu le trou quand tu as acheté cette veste là?
C'est quand même gros comme une maison ton truc....
Je comprend la déconne des autres ensuite parce-que là ça me troue le bonnet cette histoire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

Quand j'étais encore puceau, je regardais l'Académie des 9 à la téloche. Y'avait ce genre de questions pratiques, genre les trucs & astuces de grand-mère. Généralement c'était là-dessus que les célébrités invitées se plantaient. Je crois que si la réponse n'était pas trouvée, la personne qui avait envoyé la question recevait un peu de sous. Un peu comme au Jeu de 1000 sur Inter.


----------



## NED (21 Janvier 2012)

Ouais, dans Croc Vacances aussi, il y avait des trucs et astuces pour la couture...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Ptin mais tu l'as pas vu le trou quand tu as acheté cette veste là?


Euh ! Je crois que c'est lui qui l'a fait, ce p... de trou en clopant comme un forcené !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2012)

Y a rien dans le manuel des Castors juniors sur les trous de clope dans les trench ?


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Janvier 2012)

faudrait faire plein de trous de clopes

et lancer une mode comme les jeans troués


un trou ça fait kitch, plusieurs trous c'est dans le mouv'


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2012)

T'as aussi la solution de te créer une cicatrice juste à cet endroit sur le torse et de faire passer tout ça pour une blessure de guerre.... 

J'peux t'dire que ça, les nanas elles vont kiffer!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2012)

Bassman a dit:


> Bonjour Ed,
> 
> Et merci de la confiance que tu nous portes.
> Pour régler ton soucis, rien de plus simple, il suffit de faire un reset pram. Pour cela, presse les touche Command, Alt, P et R de ton clavier au démarrage de l'iPad.
> ...


[oldjoke]Pas de problème avec la plist alors?[/oldjoke] 

bisous bisous.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2012)

NED a dit:


> Ptin mais tu l'as pas vu le trou quand tu as acheté cette veste là?
> C'est quand même gros comme une maison ton truc....
> Je comprend la déconne des autres ensuite parce-que là ça me troue le bonnet cette histoire



tiens (en passant) en parlant de trou(s) et de Yoda (oui, je sais, mais j'avais envie de poser cette petite crotte par ici mais je sais pas (plus) trop ou et les forums techniques, c'est (probablement toujours) plein de méchants modo...)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2012)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> (...)
> *Vous avez des solutions pour "combler" ce trou? Le réparer? Le couturer? Le masquer? Le ... ?*


Tu fais un autre trou de l'autre côté pis tu mets tes pouces dedans en marchant.

Ca donne l'air cool.


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Janvier 2012)

relances la mode des pins!


----------

